# Outdoor Solar/Battery Lights



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a decent outdoor solar/battery powered security light please.

SWMBO doesn't want the hassle of having to wire them to the house, so a battery/solar one is the other option. Also, with the idea of having a new garage in the next year or 2, we'd wait until then to wire up some "proper" lighting.

We only really need them for lighting up the garden when we kick the dog out in an evening (we currently just use a torch). So I guess they'd also need to have a motion sensor?

We don't really have an issue with security as we have a garden either side, 1 at the back with ~15ft conifers and another one near the corner. We also have 6ft gates, so not too worried about folk getting into the garden.

I was thinking of one near the back door, and 1 or two mounted to the garage to illuminate the made garden. I've seen something from JML or one of these shopping channel things, where you mount them anywhere. Can't remember the name and not sure how good they really are.


----------



## taz736 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have the Sunforce 180 LED Motion Sensor Security Light from Costco, it’s excellent.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I use Mr Beams battery networked spotlights and they’ve been brilliant. Can set them up so when one comes on they all do or set up zones. Batteries last about a year. 

LED Hut or eBay are the cheapest and there’s always codes available for LED Hut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Any pics of them lit up at night? Ideally showing the area that is being lit.

Thanks.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Not at home till tomorrow so I’ll take some then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

garage_dweller said:


> I use Mr Beams battery networked spotlights and they've been brilliant. Can set them up so when one comes on they all do or set up zones. Batteries last about a year.
> 
> LED Hut or eBay are the cheapest and there's always codes available for LED Hut.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have heard these are good to :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

https://www.mrbeams.co.uk/products/net-bright-spotlight-pack-2-batteries/


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Here's some pics


----------



## no1chunk (Nov 18, 2012)

I installed a mains one by drilling through the wall close to the plug socket as can be and put a plug on the end into said socket works a treat can just switch off when you dont want it on.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Do you have power outside near by ?

I used a remote switch to the shed which lights everything up with all external lights wired back to a plug into the remote socket, cable from tool station (quality and cheap), with led lights again from toolstation.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

garage_dweller said:


> Here's some pics


Sorry for the late reply. Thanks for the pics


----------

